# Cubex Pellets vs Ambiance Pellets



## colinb93rs (Jan 22, 2013)

So I got my stove installed this year (Oct 12) Heatilator PS50 and I started out with a ton of Ambiance Pellets and they were great, very low ash content, burned nice and hot but it seemed they burned quickly. So after checking around I found a supplier of Cubex pellets that will deliever to my house for the same price as I was paying to go pickup the Ambiance. Having gone through about half a ton of the Cubex I have had multiple startup issues where it seems there is a solid mass sitting right in front of the igniter. I do the regular maintenance where I clean the burn pot and use the shop vac to clean out the rest of the stove. I would say 3 times a week I am going over the stove to keep it clean...and with the ambiance this was fine....no startup issue. Now with the cubex at least 3 times a week I am finding myself having to chip away at this mass and sit and watch until the stove fires up. And last night as it was -22C outside the house went down to 12C inside...it was chilly! Has anybody had similar issues to this? Should I switch back to the ambiance or does anybody in the Kingston area know of another good brand of pellet to try?

Thanks!


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Jan 22, 2013)

Kingston New Hampshire,Road Island,Jamaica?
Need to know your location


----------



## colinb93rs (Jan 22, 2013)

Kingston, Ontario


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kingston Jamaica mon! Rite neer da beech, boyeeee!

Sorry


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 22, 2013)

My local Agway had Ambience hardwood and Orford softies (both by Valfei) a while back. I opted for the softies but the owner said the Ambience were quite good. After your quick review, his recommendation, and a lack of options around here, I may check em out.

You sure they burned quickly? Sometimes a clean burning pellet will give the illusion of burning fast due to a lack of "evidence" in the burn pot. If they worked for you, and you have limited options, it might be worth giving them a second go round.


----------



## colinb93rs (Jan 22, 2013)

I just found another supplier of pellets that came recommended from the company who installed my stove. Mcfedders for $4.99 a bag, no discount for bulk purchase but that seems like a pretty good price by itself!. And yes I agree with your statement about the illusion of pellets burning fast, I was quite surprised how clean the Ambiance pellets burned, but they are $5.49 a bag and thats the discounted price per ton.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty sure McFeeters are very good.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 22, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Kingston Jamaica mon! Rite neer da beech, boyeeee!
> 
> Sorry


Down biy de beeeech....ooo waayy ooo

Like the Mcfeeters...


----------



## Ricks (Jan 22, 2013)

i have burned both Cubex and Ambiance.  You are right I could not find much about Ambiance pellets.  Either here or on the net.  Given a choice between these two pellets I prefer Ambiance.  They seem to burn cleaner than Cubex.  Without taking a temperature I think they also burn hotter too.  I got them from a local supplier for $249.00 per ton.  Yes I had to pick them up, but they are only 30 minutes away.

Rick.........


----------



## johneh (Jan 22, 2013)

Try this Company
Close to you and they deliver
http://www.fergusonsenergysystems.com/


----------



## Birdie Golf (Jan 22, 2013)

Ambiance was in my area couple years ago, was the lowest priced at 239.....tried them didnt like em at all, cubex IMO is the best pellet out there


----------



## rparker (Jan 22, 2013)

Burned a ton of McFeeters early winter.  Good heat but MAJOR clinkers.  If I cleaned the burn pot daily they were good but doubt I'll burn them again unless things change.


----------



## colinb93rs (Jan 22, 2013)

johneh said:


> Try this Company
> Close to you and they deliver
> http://www.fergusonsenergysystems.com/


 
So I got my ton of Cubex from these guys and really can't be the price...especially since it was delievered! I assume the production of pellets is the same with just about everything else...sometimes you get a good batch and sometimes you don't. The cubex have definately left a bad taste in my mouth and currently the Ambiance is cheeper, I guess I know where im going next. They also have an LG brand which the local home hardware has for $5.49/bag...anybody ever use these ones?


----------



## midfielder (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in the middle of a ton of Ambiance. I like them. Very low ash and moderately hot. They are well beyond typical cheapies I've burned but not up to the heat of VTs, for example. For me, they're a good average winter weather pellet - around here that's highs in the upper 20s and lows around 10. When it gets colder than that I go for the  VTs. Warmer than that, like Oct. - mid Dec. and mid Mar. to the end of the season I go to the cooler pellets like FUs, Chow, etc. IMHO the Ambiance is a really good, clean pellet.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Jan 22, 2013)

Check out this link for a review of pellets.
http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/


----------



## Harmanizer (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought 3 tons of Cubex based on reviews I had read on the forum.I thought I would save them for the cold weather and burn some cheap stuff during the shoulders.I was disapointed when I discoverd that the cheap pellets burned hotter and cleaner than the cubes. There not a bad pellet but for the price there are better options in my humble opinion.


----------



## midfielder (Jan 22, 2013)

So,,, what was the cheap stuff?


----------



## Harmanizer (Jan 23, 2013)

midfielder said:


> So,,, what was the cheap stuff?


Stove Chow and Fireside.Both $209. a ton.They burn great.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't write off them Cubies until you try some. I just dumped in 2 bags from the ton I bought in April 2010 and they are hot as heck. Hotter than the Turmans I was burning.......


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> Stove Chow and Fireside.Both $209. a ton.They burn great.


Since you like the SC & FU so much, I'll be right over to get those nasty Cubies off your hands.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 23, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> I bought 3 tons of Cubex based on reviews I had read on the forum.I thought I would save them for the cold weather and burn some cheap stuff during the shoulders.I was disapointed when I discoverd that the cheap pellets burned hotter and cleaner than the cubes. There not a bad pellet but for the price there are better options in my humble opinion.




2011 cubes were trash, got nowhere with cubex


----------



## Harmanizer (Jan 23, 2013)

imacman said:


> Since you like the SC & FU so much, I'll be right over to get those nasty Cubies off your hands.


HA.I'll trade them for some of Jay's  2010 Cubes.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would say that the Cubies are on par with the Ambiance. But , the Ambiance have less ash. Just MY observations from my experience.


----------



## KodiakII (Jan 23, 2013)

Just put the multi-fuel pot in my stove.  Before that the Cubies were burning the best, now it seems to like the Ambiance a little better.  Anyone try the so called "premium" pellets from Hd or Wally?


----------

